# Trichoglottis brachiata



## bigleaf (Aug 6, 2016)

Trichoglottis brachiata

Plant is getting taller and the basal keiki is growing taller too.












This was hanging in a basket near the top of greenhouse. I moved it to bench so that I can enjoy flowers closer and smell their fragrance.

More buds





From July 23, 2015


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 6, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Redtwist (Aug 6, 2016)

Always loved this one. Great pics!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 6, 2016)

I really like these. Well grown.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2016)

Beautifully grown plant. What will you do when it reaches the ceiling?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2016)

Amazing! These are so difficult to grow. What are you going to do when it gets big!?


----------



## Helene (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow, really nice plant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 7, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Amazing! These are so difficult to grow. What are you going to do when it gets big!?


Why is it difficult to grow. What are the problems ? Is its culture different from a Vanda culture ?

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 7, 2016)

I've never seen one so big in person. In a couple years you will need to move it to the floor.

Have you ever tried to cross with Phalaenopsis?


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you all.

I did not find this plant to be difficult. For the longest time it wouldn't flower or bloom well because I wasn't watering it enough. Buds would blast. Now that i'm watering it more often it seems to be happier - and it has a basal keiki that is growing well.

My plant is small compared to Al's Greenhouse in Virginia. he has one that is very tall reaching the top of his greenhouse. I think I saw he posted a photo recently on Facebook. I will also try to find a photo I took when I was in his greenhouse couple years ago.

No, I haven't thought of crossing this with phalaenopsis. Maybe it would work better with Paraphal ? I rather enjoy the flower than making seedpods.


----------



## Tom-DE (Aug 7, 2016)

bigleaf said:


> Plant is getting taller and the basal keiki is growing taller too.


I hope you are not complaining, Peter. oke: 

Nice species!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 7, 2016)

bigleaf said:


> No, I haven't thought of crossing this with phalaenopsis. Maybe it would work better with Paraphal ? I rather enjoy the flower than making seedpods.



I asked about Phal because most intergeneric breeding with Trichoglottis has been with Vanda types, a couple with Paraphal and some others. I just keep picturing a plant much like this with a dozen Phal-like spikes up and down the stem with dark flowers like these.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 8, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> I asked about Phal because most intergeneric breeding with Trichoglottis has been with Vanda types, a couple with Paraphal and some others. I just keep picturing a plant much like this with a dozen Phal-like spikes up and down the stem with dark flowers like these.



Interesting. Cross it with cornu-cervi chattaladae or a dark red complex?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 8, 2016)

Fun species and what a flower!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2016)

Brabantia said:


> Why is it difficult to grow. What are the problems ? Is its culture different from a Vanda culture ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


The roots are totally aerial and need LOTS of water!!
I killed a couple of stud plants but that was back before we watered 3 times a day.


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 24, 2016)

Trichoglottis brachiata - More flowers opened


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2016)

Great! Must smell fantastic. 
Psst! Pylo's sweet orange!


----------

